# Goggles - replace vent mesh?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

vent mesh is basically the same foam, just thinner


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks! I'll check 'em out tonight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

sorry - thought I saw a hyperlink in your post to someplace that sold foam, but now I'm not seeing it. any ideas on who sells replacement foam?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

craft stores


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My suggestion is take out the lenses and replace the frames.


----------

